# 1st projector help



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

so I am looking at some projectors, will be my 1st.... found one on local , Epson 8350 , new bulb ceiling mount and a 100" screen $700, just concerned about some issues I have read about this one. so was also looking at a BENQ 1070, but have seen some bad stuff about this one too...so I'm thinking that unless I get a new one that they all will have some sort of issues, so what is everyone's take on these 2 choices so far ? here is a little info on where it will be at .....the room is almost black walls and ceiling ( light is controlled ) like night in the middle of day!.. ...projector can be from 17 to 13.5 ft from screen ( looking to do 100 to 120 in screen , seating is 1 row and 11.5 ft from screen.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

In that dark of a room you will have a great experience. Those are 2 very different projectors though. One is DLP and the Epson is LCD. I am on my 4th projector and have always used DLP projectors.

Try to visit a show room or a friend and see the difference. Either way I sit at that distance from a 100" screen and my family loves it!


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks , hope so , after a lot of research was scarde to get the Epson( seen a lot of issues ) and just bought the BENQ ht 1075, will see how I like it . this weekend it will here :sn:


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I did not want to sway your decision but I prefer the DLP, I have the Optoma now and love it. Watch the throw distance with the BenQ, other than that I might have gone with that projector. Use www.projectorcentral.com if you have not been there.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

im pretty flexible on where its mounting ( ceiling mount ) and room with black walls and roof . overall a really dark room , hope it don't disappoint coming form a 55 LCD tv


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The BenQ w1070 is a nice projector...the only downside (IMO) is the lack of a lens shift that is for a wide range for mounting the projector. You just need to plan out your mounting for your size screen, and get it very close to what is needed. Other projector allow 1/2 the screen or more for lens shift to move the screen vs a few inches on the BenQ W1070.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Ohh... I got the HT1075, so its suppose to have lens shift , so UPS just dropped it off , cant wait to get it home to see how it looks,


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

rselby said:


> so I am looking at some projectors, will be my 1st.... found one on local , Epson 8350 , new bulb ceiling mount and a 100" screen $700, just concerned about some issues I have read about this one. so was also looking at a BENQ 1070, but have seen some bad stuff about this one too...so I'm thinking that unless I get a new one that they all will have some sort of issues, so what is everyone's take on these 2 choices so far ? here is a little info on where it will be at .....the room is almost black walls and ceiling ( light is controlled ) like night in the middle of day!.. ...projector can be from 17 to 13.5 ft from screen ( looking to do 100 to 120 in screen , seating is 1 row and 11.5 ft from screen.


The benq 1070 is a great all around projector for entry level in my opinion.. I watch TV and movies in light and dark rooms and have 1 in my living in bedroom since it was released.. I'm now trying to figure out what the next projector for me should be looking in the 1500-3000 range.. let me know your thoughts people.. I would like a brighter picture in dark and lit rooms without loosing anything I have today in the 1070..any suggestions would be appropriated.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

well now I've had my 1075 up and going for a month now, I'm happy with it and every now and then I can notice the rainbow effects everyone was talking about, my room is extremely dark ( even during the day ) so brightness is not an issue at all, I have noticed when the shot will pan from one side to the other , seems to skip( sorta) or maybe something to do with refresh rate / or frame rates, I'm not sure, but that's about all that I can pick apart with it now, so guess time will tell....as of now I'm happy with 120" viewing pleasure


----------



## jennavixenxxoo (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the update! In the market for a new projector myself in a couple weeks..


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

Check the Sony VPL-HW40ES on eBay. Several places have it at less than $1,600.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Been using a BenQ W700 for 3 years. I plan on bumping up to the 1070 or 75 after the current phase of upgrades is finished. 

I've been very happy with the W700. Yeah, it's only 720p, but when I got it I didn't have any HD content except through my PC. I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but Excel 2013 is very disorienting on a 96" screen...


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok ....so this has happened 4 or 5 times, projector shuts off from over heating....it is ceiling mounted about 22" down , should have plenty of clean air ( measured temps with laser temp gun to about 77F near by it ) what can be the reason for this( it mostly has been after it has been on for a few hrs or so


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

well I set the settings to ( high altitude) fans are much louder, but guess that solved it - but is still a bit loud 54 - 56 DBZ, and im sitting right under the projector 6ft away...but im really near sea level, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You shouldn't have to switch it to High Altitude... Have you tried calling the Manufacturer...it might be defective.
Is it beyond your return date? If not i would return it and ask for a replacement...if you are lucky they might ship one out so you can swap it out after the new one arrives.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

is is still under warranty and I got a 3 yr extended on it also....and I have not called them , but will give it a shot


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

If it has an air filter, you should check it to see if it needs cleaning or replacement.


----------

